
The Quietest Room in the World - onewhonknocks
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-6757683/Inside-quietest-room-world.html
======
thebent
> It's so quiet that nobody has been able to spend more than 45 minutes inside

Whoah.

~~~
gus_massa
Veritasium did a video about this room (inside this room) and he says that
this part is an exaggeration.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXVGIb3bzHI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXVGIb3bzHI)

------
owlninja
My tinnitus would ring triumphantly

